# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items >  AmphibiaWeb cover

## John Clare

Sure I like to brag some times but I'm genuinely proud of this one.  I logged on to Amphibiaweb.org a few minutes ago to look for photos of microhylids and this is the page I saw (clue: that Gray Treefrog is my photo).  I was very happily surprised and it's even better because there are so many species and so many photos on amphibiaweb.org, and it's not like there's a competition you can "enter" - it's totally up to them.

----------


## Kurt

Awesome and congratulations!

----------


## tattooed81

Your pics are all over the web I have seen them all over

----------


## daydreaming

:Big Applause: congratulations john

----------


## John Clare

Thank you!




> Your pics are all over the web I have seen them all over


I'm really curious - what kind of photos? Frogs or Salamanders?

----------

